# New DM, ADM for VAC



## The Bread Guy (6 Jul 2012)

> Prime Minister Stephen Harper announced today the following changes in the senior ranks of the Public Service:
> 
> ( .... )
> 
> ...


PMO Info-machine, 6 Jul 12

Biographies from the Backgrounder:





> .... *MARY CHAPUT*
> 
> EDUCATION
> Master of Public Administration, Carleton University
> ...


----------



## fraserdw (6 Jul 2012)

God, neither one of them have left Ottawa their whole executive career and judging by their education their whole career.   No wonder Canadians feel disconnected from their government and Ottawa.  It is almost feudal.


----------



## Rifleman62 (6 Jul 2012)

To true fellow Serf.

Ever try to fight the Ottawa queens i.e. Reserve Pension, VAC?


----------



## fraserdw (6 Jul 2012)

Yup, I lost.  I had two frozen feet in the arctic but the medical records only discuss the worst foot and I got arthritis in the other foot........claim denied.


----------

